# How Do I Stop Textnow From Ringing My Phone?



## bizwiz2 (May 9, 2002)

Hi,

I have a Galaxy J3 Luna Pro, Model SM-S237VL with Android 6.0.1.

I want to be able to receive calls on Textnow without it making my phone ring. In other words I want callers to be sent to voicemail and my phone to stay silent. How do I do that? I already turned off notifications, but my phone still rings when someone calls my Textnow number.

Thanks.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

There might be a setting for incoming calls but you'll need to check that out.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

As far as I can tell, it is *not possible*.
https://supportwireless.textnow.com...5792-How-to-send-calls-directly-to-voicemail-


----------



## bizwiz2 (May 9, 2002)

I want to be able to use textnow to make oitgoing calls. But i want incoming calls to go to voicemail. I dont want my phone to ring & i dont want incoming calls to pop up on my screen. How do i do that?

Right now incoming calls through textnow don't ring my phone, but the caller's number pops up on my screen & interrupts whatever I'm doing.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I've merged your new thread into this one. Please do not start more than one thread for the same issue.


----------

